# Mavericks After Mutombo



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

Fort Worth Telegram said:


> The Mavs are aggressively pursuing Houston Rockets free-agent center Dikembe Mutombo, but signing him could be a long shot.
> 
> "It looks more and more like he's going to go back to Houston," said Donnie Nelson, the Mavs' president of basketball operations. "He's got his family down there."
> 
> For now, the Mavs want Doug Christie to have himself and his family living in Dallas.



LINK

They'd better not get him; I'd bee really pissed off if that happened. :curses: I'm glad to see that Mutombo's so loyal. They're also after Doug Christie, whom the Rockets apparently want, and they have more money to offer.

EDIT: To avoid the subscription, go to Google news and type Mavericks, Mutombo. The first link should be it. Some how that bypasses the registration.


----------



## The_Franchise (Mar 30, 2003)

I don't think they ever had a chance of getting him; they probably inquired into it and found out that Mutombo didn't want to leave Houston.


----------



## Pasha The Great (Apr 9, 2005)

Mutombo has already said if he is going to play this season it will only be for the rockets. Plus Houston has been helping him out alot with his hospital in the Congo.


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I'm sure if Dallas was willing to overpay big time that he would consider them, but apparently that's not happening.


----------



## FirstRocket (Mar 10, 2005)

Forget about Dallas. It's not going to happen.



[b]JONATHAN FEIGEN[/b] said:


> _*Mutombo said he agreed to a two-year deal, also to complete his career.* _
> 
> _"Houston was where I will be happy and be comfortable," Mutombo said. "Houston was one place I feel I was home. I have great teammates and great coaches. Money was not that important to me. I feel I made good money in my career. So I'm going to sign a deal and be happy here."_
> 
> ...


----------



## KokoTheMonkey (Aug 4, 2003)

I didn't realize he was 39 years old. Damn.


----------



## Rickbarry (Feb 22, 2005)

KokoTheMonkey said:


> I didn't realize he was 39 years old. Damn.


There's rumor that he might be older than that.


----------



## Seed (Jun 29, 2005)

no one really knows how old he is...


----------



## Yao Mania (Aug 4, 2003)

Great to hear Grandpa Deke will be wagging his finger for 2 more years in a Houston uniform :clap:

I'd love to see Doug Christie in Dallas actually, just imagine Mrs. Christie sitting next to Mark Cuban :laugh:


----------



## Ballscientist (Nov 11, 2002)

Seed said:


> no one really knows how old he is...



Based on his passport, he was born in 1958.

I read it somewhere when he was a beautiful hawk.


----------



## TracywtFacy (Mar 29, 2005)

get stuffed Dallas, Deke's not going anywhere...

pardon my ignorance but what's up with Doug Christie's wife?


----------



## ApheLion02 (Aug 5, 2005)

Lets just say that Doug Christie strongly believes in fidelity.


----------



## Max Payne (Mar 2, 2004)

Ballscientist said:


> Based on his passport, he was born in 1958.
> 
> I read it somewhere when he was a beautiful hawk.


 I don't care how old he is, as long as he can keep banging in the low post and pulling off the moster blocks. How can you not love Mutombo ? This guy just rocks, as a person and as a player.


----------

